# I need to empty my computer completely. Can it be done through command prompt?



## ShadowKirby (Feb 14, 2006)

Okay, heres the problem, when I turn on my computer everything loads normally,but when the desktop image loads up the start bar appears and dissapears really fast, and I can't access any files, there are no icons, it just freezes. Please help I'm desperate.


----------



## awergh (Jan 13, 2006)

Does it work in safe mode?
if you dont know how to enter safemode look at this
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/chsafe.htm


----------



## ShadowKirby (Feb 14, 2006)

Already tried that, it does the exact same thing, oh, and by the way I am running a windows 98 and thats really all I know


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

If this is a recent problem and you have not booted the machine too often try this:

Switch on and constantly tap f8 to take you to the startup options.

Select "Command Prompt"

At the Command prompt type in ....scanreg /restore.... (note the space after scanreg).

Select a restore point prior to the start of your problem - but not the oldest.

Note:

Your machine only stores the last 5 restore points.


----------



## ShadowKirby (Feb 14, 2006)

turned it on too much thats probably why it didnt work.....is there anything else I can do?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi back to command prompt..
Type scanreg/fix
or scandisk/autofix
If use autofix may need to reinstall some programs..


----------



## ShadowKirby (Feb 14, 2006)

I type in scandisk/ autofix and it says: ambiguos switch: / what do I do?


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

If you have typed this correctly it should read scandisk /autofix (space after scandisk).


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi as indicated above you may need space..after scandisk..
My 98 works with or without !


----------



## ShadowKirby (Feb 14, 2006)

I did both of em! still does the same thing!


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Do you have your original Win98 installation cd and the 25 character product key?

Do you have a boot disk?


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

You didn't reply to my pm so I have to assume that you have your installation cd and the product key.

You may wish to copy and print the following:

Try installing Win98se "over the top" of the current system. You will not lose any data and it could fix your problem - no guarantees though 

If you don't have a boot disk - download the Win98se OEM Bootdisk from here: http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm

Save it to a folder on your system.

Make a note of the file name and where you save it on your system so that you can locate it again.

Put a "clean" floppy in the drive then locate the downloaded file. Double click on the file and it will self-extract to the floppy to create a boot disk. Label it "Win98se Boot Disk".

Put the boot disk in the drive of the problem computer and switch on. It will eventually end up at the A:\ prompt. At this point type in D:\ ...(if that is the letter of your CDROM Drive)...hit [RETURN KEY]

Type "Setup" (without the " " ) ...hit [RETURN KEY] The installation should start.

Have your product key to hand.

Windows will install over the top of your present system.


----------



## ShadowKirby (Feb 14, 2006)

I dont have the installation cd or the product key....


----------



## ShadowKirby (Feb 14, 2006)

Please Help


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Boot from the OS cd and remove all partitions and the creat them and install


----------



## ShadowKirby (Feb 14, 2006)

My desktop freezes so is there a way to do it through command prompt?


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

You didn't say which version of windows you are running. You might need a bookdisk for earlier versions. Go the this site and click on your OS on the left under Site Paths and you can see a reinstall guide to reformat and reinstall.
Windows Reinstall


----------



## ShadowKirby (Feb 14, 2006)

Not completely but so I can install windows again.If so. What is the command?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you have a windows CD, when you boot from the CD, you should have an option to reformat the harddrive, which will clear all the old windows programs etc AND ALL YOUR DATA


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please do not start more than one thread for the same issue.

Closing duplicate.

Please continue here:

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-9...-computer-so-i-can-install-windows-again.html


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Why not?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Looks like we have a third one Karen.........wanna try a merge? 

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-95-98-me/442650-huge-problem-please-help.html


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> Looks like we have a third one Karen.........wanna try a merge?
> 
> http://forums.techguy.org/windows-95-98-me/442650-huge-problem-please-help.html


Oh, no! Anything but a merge!


----------



## ShadowKirby (Feb 14, 2006)

Sorry


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

ShadowKirby said:


> I dont have the installation cd or the product key....


Since the merge, my question is out of order, so I'll ask this one again.......

Why not?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

ShadowKirby said:


> Sorry


You must not be too sorry, I closed ANOTHER THREAD you started after this post 

If you aren't going to answer our questions, we can't help you.

I've asked the same question twice!


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

This thread is now a little confusing  

ShadowKirby is the following correct?

You have Win98 and it will boot up so far - then freeze.

It does the same in Safe Mode.

You have tried Scanreg /restore; Scanreg /fix; scandisk/autofix - no joy  

You do not have the installation CD or product code.


----------



## ShadowKirby (Feb 14, 2006)

yes all of the above is true


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

If you do not have the installation cd there is one more thing we can try:

Switch on and constantly tap f8 ( or hold down CTRL).

At the Startup Options select Safe Mode Command Prompt Only.

At the prompt type in (exactly as shown) cd\windows\options\cabs .......hit [RETURN KEY]

Then type in ...setup

This should reinstall Windows over the top from the Cab files (if it is there). You may or may not be asked for the product key - if you are ....we have a problem!

If you do manage to reinstall this way you should still have your data on the system.


----------



## ShadowKirby (Feb 14, 2006)

it says invalid directory.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

its possible they may be in a different directory I have seen that before
in dos
do a dir
di yiu see a windows directory
then try 

dir/s/p *.cab

this will look in all the sub directories thats the S
and the/P means after a page of info it stops so you can see the screen - then press anykey to continue and read nextscreen


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

My question remains unanswered  I'm suspecting something is wrong and/or illegal here.

You have one more opportunity to answer my question before I lock this thread.


----------



## ShadowKirby (Feb 14, 2006)

AcaCandy said:


> My question remains unanswered  I'm suspecting something is wrong and/or illegal here.
> 
> You have one more opportunity to answer my question before I lock this thread.


why not what?


----------



## ShadowKirby (Feb 14, 2006)

etaf said:


> its possible they may be in a different directory I have seen that before
> in dos
> do a dir
> di yiu see a windows directory
> ...


what am I looking for?


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

ShadowKirby said:


> why not what?


Go back and read post number 25


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

ShadowKirby,

Candy is asking why you do not have an installation cd or the product key.

Is there a simple answer?


----------



## ShadowKirby (Feb 14, 2006)

1069 said:


> ShadowKirby,
> 
> Candy is asking why you do not have an installation cd or the product key.
> 
> Is there a simple answer?


 I have a cd and the product key but its for an older version. Any other ideas? Because I'm really desperate to play a certain game.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

An older version? You mean, like Windows 95 perhaps? I'm thinking you need a shovel to dig yourself deeper


----------



## dstagy (Feb 12, 2006)

At this point the answer is simple. You need to upgrade your OS. And to do that, you probably need to upgrade your computer. It's a painful reality, but Microsoft forces us. You're very limited. So save your dough and get yourself a new computer.


----------



## ShadowKirby (Feb 14, 2006)

AcaCandy said:


> An older version? You mean, like Windows 95 perhaps? I'm thinking you need a shovel to dig yourself deeper


 no...... an older version of 98...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What does the top of your installation cd read?


----------



## nannerphone (Feb 17, 2006)

When all else fails the easiest way c:\>format /u you loose everything and will have a fresh drive.


----------



## ShadowKirby (Feb 14, 2006)

I type in format /u and it says Required Parameter Missing


----------



## ShadowKirby (Feb 14, 2006)

oh ya and I dont mind losing all my data


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Nice sidestep of my question, as you did in your pm to me as well....so I'll say it here, I'm guessing you have a pirated version of 98, at best.


----------



## ShadowKirby (Feb 14, 2006)

Heh heh, ya


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Closing thread. Buy a legal copy prior to posting again.


----------

